# What medication / Treatment reduced emotional numbness for you?



## Numb_1993 (Jul 22, 2020)

Would love some answers


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

Sleep was the biological process which had the biggest positive effect on my symptoms. Whatever worked for my severe insomnia and anxiety worked for me in general. I took small amounts of klonopin when anxiety became unbearable, and I found

relief from prolonged insomnia, first with amitriptyline (Elavil) and then with qetiapine (Seroquel). Ultimately, i was able to understand my illness after finding a case history which matched my own in a British neurological research journal.

From that journal I learned I had been suffering from a rare epileptic syndrome which was difficult to diagnose. I was deemed a worst case scenario as my initial seizure psychosis had segued into an affective diisorder of recurrent major depression.

An EEG and MRI confirmed my self diagnosis. Unbeknownst to my medical care givers, I had been epileptic for 40 years while under their care..

Coming to terms with an illness which had plagued me for 40 years allowed me to focus on appropriate treatment, but also allowed me to put my entire adult life into perspective. It was a eureka moment like no other, when I found that case history..


----------

